

What Really Motivates People to Start a Company? - royrod
http://how2startup.com/im-starting-a-company-now-what/

======
yef
Build something you personally want and need...I guess that fits under
passion, but there's something especially rewarding about building something
that actually makes your own life better, after it's built.

~~~
bryanh
This is exactly why I built the apps I have: I needed them. Luckily, it seems
that other people need them too.

------
beccax
Good post! I always tell people if they really want to make money, go work on
Wall Street. Doing a startup is quite a bit riskier. For me, it's really about
doing something meaningful that I enjoy. Here's a tip I read that I really
like, two things you might want to ask yourself before doing a startup: a) if
you're rich already, would you still do this? And b) if you can't fail at what
you do, what would you do. <http://yana.com/tips/80>

------
toisanji
Economically, you can think of a startup as a way to compress your whole
working life into a few years. Instead of working at a low intensity for forty
years, you work as hard as you possibly can for four. This pays especially
well in technology, where you earn a premium for working fast.

<http://www.paulgraham.com/wealth.html>

------
known
For me it is _altruism_

------
pw0ncakes
I figured I'd learn more doing a startup than heading into another Wall Street
job, where I'd be seen as "below" the people with PhDs and years of trading or
programming experience.

